# Suche einen guten internen BLURAY Brenner.



## anonimous (22. November 2015)

Hallo

Ich habe diesen zusammengebauten Desktop PC:

Gehäuse:
In Win Midi Tower IW-C638-BQ

Mainboard:
Z97 U3 PLUS S1150 Z97 ATX DDR3 Intel Z97 Express

CPU:
Intel Xeon E3-1246V3 - 3.5 GHz 

Kühler:
Alpenföhn Brocken CPU-Kühler 120 mm 84000000106

Netzteil:
be quiet! Straight Power E9 Netzteil - 450 Watt

RAM:
HyperX FURY DDR3 16GB Kit 1866MHz, White Se 2x 8GB, CL10, 1.5V, 240Pin

Festplatte:
Crucial CT1024M550SSD1 interne SSD 1TB (6,4 cm (2,5 Zoll), 7mm, SATA III)     

und suche einen guten *internen* *BLU-RAY Brenner*, möglichst leise und bin bereit auch etwas mehr zu bezahlen.
Alle Vorschläge sind herzlich willkommen.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (22. November 2015)

Versuch diesen BD Brenner,
LG Electronics BH16NS40 schwarz, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
und achte darauf das der retail ist, damit du dir die kosten für die Software sparst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. November 2015)

Generell würde sich auch der Pioneer anbieten. Auf die Abspielsoftware würde ich nicht mehr unbedingt setzen da diese wohl mittlerweile nur noch zufällig mit dabei wäre


----------



## Abductee (22. November 2015)

Ich würd mir die Frage stellen ob ein BD-Brenner überhaupt Sinn macht?
Hast du viele Urlaubsvideos die du auf BD brennen möchtest? Einen anderen sinnvollen Verwendungszweck gibts fast nicht.
Für alles andere ist eine USB-HDD die bessere Lösung.


----------



## anonimous (22. November 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd mir die Frage stellen ob ein BD-Brenner überhaupt Sinn macht?
> Hast du viele Urlaubsvideos die du auf BD brennen möchtest? Einen anderen sinnvollen Verwendungszweck gibts fast nicht.
> Für alles andere ist eine USB-HDD die bessere Lösung.



Ich möchte eben die Filme in Blu-ray Format am PC anschauen und eventuell auch brennen.


----------



## Abductee (22. November 2015)

Genau da liegt das Problem, Filme ansehen klappt schon nicht immer ohne Komplikationen und Kopien darfst du keine davon machen.
Bei der Rechtsgrundlage sind nur Filme ausgenommen die keinen Kopierschutz haben (praktisch nicht vorhanden) oder Filme wo du selber das Copyright besitzt (Urlaubsvideos).
Ich halte einen BD-Brenner für verschwendetes Geld, eine USB-HDD ist zum Speichern die bessere Wahl.


----------



## anonimous (22. November 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Genau da liegt das Problem, Filme ansehen klappt schon nicht immer ohne Komplikationen und Kopien darfst du keine davon machen.
> Bei der Rechtsgrundlage sind nur Filme ausgenommen die keinen Kopierschutz haben (praktisch nicht vorhanden) oder Filme wo du selber das Copyright besitzt (Urlaubsvideos).
> Ich halte einen BD-Brenner für verschwendetes Geld, eine USB-HDD ist zum Speichern die bessere Wahl.



In der Schweiz darf ich aber eine Privatkopien für den Eigenbedarf machen:

Legale Privatkopie - NZZ Schweiz

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Privatkopie


----------



## mrmurphy007 (22. November 2015)

Um Blue rays abzuspielen brauchst du eine HDCP-fähige Graka (eigentlich alle), einen HDCP-fähigen Monitor (fast alle) und spezielle Abspielsoftware. Open Source gibt es nichts. Für VLC gibt es eine third-party library, aber die funktioniert mehr schlecht als recht. Deswegen würde ich schon einen kaufen, bei dem Software mit dabei ist.


----------



## pedi (22. November 2015)

Leawo Blu-ray / DVD / Video Player - Download - CHIP

doch, gibt es und funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Abductee (22. November 2015)

Gratis bedeutet aber nicht unbedingt Kostenlos.
Der Player funkt äußerst fleißig nach Hause.


----------



## pedi (22. November 2015)

welche software macht das nicht?
sogar windows.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (22. November 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Gratis bedeutet aber nicht unbedingt Kostenlos.
> Der Player funkt äußerst fleißig nach Hause.


Dann trennt man eben die Internetverbindung und schon hat es sich ausgefunkt 

Aus den vorher genannten Gründen halte ich einen Bluray Brenner auch für unnötig. 
Ein Laufwerk, das Bluray liest und DVD brennt, sollte eigentlich ausreichen.

Wenn es unbedingt ein BD Brenner sein soll, würde ich den empfehlen:
ASUS BC-12D2HT schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hab das gleiche Laufwerk drin, jedoch ohne Brennfunktion für Bluray. Ist sehr leise im Betrieb, aber trotzdem schnell 

Mal ne Frage am Rande:

Bei DVD und Bluray gibt es doch diesen Regionalcode, der verhindern soll, dass importierte Datenträger im "falschen" Land funktionieren. Ist dieser Regionalcode eigentlich auf der Bluray fixiert oder auf dem Abspielgerät (Bluray Player)?
Hatte schon das Vergnügen, dass manche Filme bei mir am PC liefen, über die Playstation und den Fernseher allerdings nicht und umgekehrt  (Das betrifft aber ausschließlich Bluray Filme - DVD's laufen überall einwandfrei.)


----------



## anonimous (23. November 2015)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Generell würde sich auch der Pioneer anbieten. Auf die Abspielsoftware würde ich nicht mehr unbedingt setzen da diese wohl mittlerweile nur noch zufällig mit dabei wäre



Vielen Dank, ich habe mich für *Pioneer BDR-209EBK* entschieden. 
Ist die Brennsoftware für Blu-ray dabei?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. November 2015)

Kann ich leider nicht beantworten was derzeitig noch an Software dabei ist ( man findet auch kaum noch Infos über die Beigaben ). Aktuelle Brennprogramme können auch BR´s handeln auch in dem Sektor ist Free Software zu bekommen falls kein Brennprogramm vorhanden ist


----------



## Abductee (23. November 2015)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Dann trennt man eben die Internetverbindung und schon hat es sich ausgefunkt



BD`s funktionieren hier nur bei intakter Internetverbindung.


----------



## drebbin (23. November 2015)

Die Verbindung ist nur zum starten der BD nötig, danach kann man sie abstellen und der Film läuft ohne Probleme weiter.


----------



## anonimous (11. Dezember 2015)

Sorry, ich habe noch 2 Fragen, bevor ich bestelle:

1.) Was ist ein Unterschied zwischen BDR-209DBK und BDR-209EBK?

2.) Ausserdem was unterscheidet das von diesem Angebot ausser Preis?
      Beide Angebote kommen auch mit der Schachtel.


----------



## drebbin (11. Dezember 2015)

1: Der Ebk kann XL-Blur rays abspielen - erkennt man im Vergleich der Funktionsauflistung.
2:  Ich entdecke keinen Unterschied -also würde ich davon das günstigere nehmen.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (11. Dezember 2015)

> Bei DVD und Bluray gibt es doch diesen Regionalcode, der verhindern soll, dass importierte Datenträger im "falschen" Land funktionieren. Ist dieser Regionalcode eigentlich auf der Bluray fixiert oder auf dem Abspielgerät (Bluray Player)?
> Hatte schon das Vergnügen, dass manche Filme bei mir am PC liefen, über die Playstation und den Fernseher allerdings nicht und umgekehrt  (Das betrifft aber ausschließlich Bluray Filme - DVD's laufen überall einwandfrei.)



Weiß von euch noch jemand Bescheid, wie das mit dem Regionalcode abläuft?
Würde mich schon interessieren, wieso die eine BD auf dem PC läuft und auf der PS4 nicht und bei ner anderen isses genau andersrum 
Das ist dermaßen bescheuert, dass ich bei Filmen wieder auf DVD setze und bis auf weiteres keine Bluray mehr kaufe


----------



## Abductee (11. Dezember 2015)

Der Regionalcode bei den BD`s ist relativ Harmlos weil es nur drei davon gibt.
A/1 Nord- und Südamerika (ohne französische Überseegebiete), Japan, Korea, Taiwan, Hongkong und Südostasien
 B/2 Europa (einschließlich französische Überseegebiete und Grönland, ohne Russland), Naher Osten, Afrika, Ozeanien
 C/3 Indien, Nepal, China, Russland, Zentral- und Südasien

DVD hat 8!

Wenn eine BD nicht abspielbar ist würde ich pauschal immer dem Kopierschutz die Schuld geben.
Da dürfte die PS4 aber keine Probleme machen, die wird durch die Softwareupdates immer aktuell gehalten.
Bei billigen Geräten ohne Updateservice muss man sich zwangsläufig einen Player kaufen.


----------

